# connection problem

## med-gentoo

hello 

I installed gentoo (minimal version ) , and when my OS is loaded I tried to connect using wpa_supplicant because my wifi connection is crypted with wpa2 . 

( all materials is recognized )

my commands were :

```

wpa_passphrase  CONNECTION_NAME > log

wpa_supplicant -Dwet -iwlan0 - log

```

then It shows me this message 

```
Trying to associate with f4:ec:38:a1:37:4b (SSID='TP-LINK_A1374B' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with f4:ec:38:a1:37:4b

WPA: Key negotiation completed with f4:ec:38:a1:37:4b [PTK=TKIP GTK=TKIP]

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to f4:ec:38:a1:37:4b completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

```

after that it stops working ! 

how to connect ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

med-gentoo,

The wpa_supplicant commands you gave make the wireless link work. However you have not yet established a network link over the wireless link.

Try

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

this should get your ethernet set up.

----------

